# windows vs android tablet



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

The other day I read this build tread with a nexus 7 tablet, but ultimately the owner changed the android based nexus 7 to a windows tablet...
Im very curious to why, but I cant locate the thread anymore.
Does windows have better sound? Or is it only "better" because it can run all the x86 programs?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Because Android is a PITA to use this way. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Because Android is a PITA to use this way.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I can see that. Especially if you wanted to run a front end like Centrafuse, it'll only run on a Windows OS. And, do VST hosts even exist for Android?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...69600-2010-fusion-sq-installation-thread.html

You're probably thinking of BowDown's thread.

Windows will obviously have more options when it comes to software and accessories. Android is cheaper and (in my opinion) less buggy and less prone to failure. Both OS's will require a lot of time devoted to configuring everything and troubleshooting.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Simply put Windows will have better driver support... My install will consist of a touchscreen windows laptop, (8) channels of outputs, and one happy person 

PM me if you need more help...


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I did the windows windows thing for a while and tried to make it work but it just wasn't stable at all and far too finicky and getting some things to work properly was a pain and having a full fledged PC in the car presented its own problems all by it self!

I'm putting together a new setup using a LG G Pad 8.3 running Android 4.4.2 KitKat which will feed an Xmos USB to i2S adapter and then into a MiniDSP MiniSHARC which will then feed some HiFiMeDIY Sabre DAC's for 8 channels of out puts with full DSP crossovers and other filters. Beyond this its mostly customizing the interface and software to my needs and after everything is all setup I shouldn't have a ton of problems.

From all my testing and research this is about the only thing that will give me everything I want in a simple to use interface that looks professional and functions without constantly messing with it.


----------

